# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Let's get Cheggers on Corrie.

## davec1970

If you think there is comic mileage to be had by introducing a brother for Michael Roswell, please support this petition.
https://www.change.org/p/the-coronat...-no_src-no_msg

----------


## Dazzle

> If you think there is comic mileage to be had by introducing a brother for Michael Roswell, please support this petition.
> https://www.change.org/p/the-coronat...-no_src-no_msg


I won't be signing, sorry.  Les Dennis as Michael is about as much as I can stand...  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (09-03-2015), parkerman (07-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Will Cheggers be taking his clothes off?

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Will Cheggers be taking his clothes off?


We'll have none of those shenanigans on the cobbles, thank you...  :Nono:   :Sick:

----------

parkerman (07-03-2015)

----------


## parkerman

I thought that was the only thing Cheggers was famous for.

----------

Dazzle (07-03-2015)

----------


## swmc66

i did'nt know he was famous for that. Anyway I will not be signing.

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2015), maidmarian (09-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Well I dont want to be too po-faced but not
sure with Michaels health being in the state
its in- that a "comedy-turn brother"
is approriate ??

If the bit about stripping is correct( and sounds
tho it is)  Those people who havent been to
Specsavers recently-should be very glad.

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> If the bit about stripping is correct( and sounds
> tho it is)  Those people who havent been to
> Specsavers recently-should be very glad.


Unfortunately, the gameshow Naked Jungle starring Keith Chegwin was a real thing.  Everyone was naked, including Cheggers himself (and no, I didn't watch it  :Sick: ).

----------

maidmarian (09-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Unfortunately, the gameshow Naked Jungle starring Keith Chegwin was a real thing.  Everyone was naked, including Cheggers himself (and no, I didn't watch it ).


It must have been your lucky day!
Like the bilious icon!

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Unfortunately, the gameshow Naked Jungle starring Keith Chegwin was a real thing.  Everyone was naked, including Cheggers himself (and no, I didn't watch it ).


It must have been your lucky day!
Like the bilious icon!

----------


## lizann

> We'll have none of those shenanigans on the cobbles, thank you...


it might rock them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## alan45

Les Dennis has been for me anyway a disappointment on Corrie.  In fact the whole storyline is preposterous.  He should have stuck to his Mavis "Well I dont really know" impressions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db8XfCi946k

----------

maidmarian (09-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like the real Gavin only, Michael has out stayed his welcome for me now so don't fancy seeing a brother for him introduced

----------


## parkerman

What ever you do, just don't watch this clip:

----------


## maidmarian

> What ever you do, just don't watch this clip:


Has it been censored for the sensitive please
Parkerman?
I only get ? In a blue box and nothing happens
when I click on it- that might be a blessing!

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2015), Perdita (10-03-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## parkerman

I don't know why, mm. The link works ok for me.

----------


## Perdita

There is no link for me, just

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The link works however if you google it  :Smile:

----------

